# [SOLVED] New USB ethernet device?

## shimitar

Hallo!

i have been recently gifted with an Asus Zenbook, which comes with a nice USB ethernet (wired, 1gbps) adapter, it's a black box labelled ASUS which is recognized by gentoo as:

```

[72404.554169] usb 2-3: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[72404.565601] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8153

[72404.565608] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[72404.565612] usb 2-3: Product: USB 10/100/1000 LAN

[72404.565616] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Realtek

[72404.565620] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 9CEBE823EDD1

```

and lsusb says:

```

laptop usb # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8153 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

```

I cannot find any driver which will work on this... i am using a Gentoo Sources 4.1.12 kernel...

The classic rtl8150 driver does not work.

Anyone has any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shimitar,

Its the 

```
< > Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters (NEW)
```

you need.

Search for CONFIG_USB_RTL8152

----------

## shimitar

Thank you!

It seems that genkernel does not build it by default! Will have to remember to run menuconfig next time.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shimitar,

You can customise genkernel yourself or file a bug and ask the devs to add it.

----------

